# Bald Cypress



## fubar2 (Aug 16, 2010)

I was walking through some exotic trees to this area last evening and found a seed pod / cone / whatever under a bald cypress. I don't know how long it was on the ground but it is still green so probably not long. Just wondering if there is anything I can do to encourage growth from it? What steps would I take to possibly get a tree from it? Thanks for any advice. Beautiful tree I'd love to have one.


----------



## Chris Francis (Feb 17, 2012)

Unless you have plenty of room for it to grow, you don't want it. They are nice, but I have an issue right now I am working on where a neighbor's bald cypress roots and knees are literally attacking my client's yard as they try to invade his septic field lines... 100+ feet away. Nightmare!


----------

